# criminal record check



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

For a prospective employer, I need to get an official certificate confirming that I do not have a criminal record in Spain. Does anyone know how I can go about getting this?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

This was the last information I had but being Spain it could all have changed!!

HOW TO OBTAIN A POLICE CHECK
(Certificado de Antecedentes Penales (Police Check / Criminal Record)

A “Certificado de Antecedentes Penales” must be obtained in person in the Registro Central de Penados y Rebeldes or any of the provincial branches of the Ministry in Spain. 

The address in Spain of the Registro Central de Penados y Rebeldes is as follows: 

Ministerio de Justicia 
Registro Central de Penados y Rebeldes 
C/ San Bernardo, 21 
28015 
Madrid

Or more locally

ABOGACIA DEL ESTADO EN ALICANTE
Plaza De La Montañeta, S/N 
03001 Alicante
Teléfono: 965.14.98.73
Fax: 965.21.31.54

If you no longer reside in Spain and you are a British citizen in order to obtain a “certificado de Antecedentes Penales” you will need to contact the British Consulate in Spain. You can obtain a list of British Consulates through the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (020 7270 1500).


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this information


----------

